# Prewar Schwinn Girls??



## jeffstepek (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone have any opinions on this baby? Identification? year? Original?? Any input appreciated. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffstepek (Nov 28, 2018)

jeffstepek said:


> Anyone have any opinions on this baby? Identification? year? Original?? Any input appreciated. View attachment 909854View attachment 909855
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool color combo! Mine is also a LaSalle:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...bike-that-you-admire-or-own.69092/post-944500

That is a correct ChiCyCo DX paint scheme - there are a few boys bikes floating around Cabeland with the same style of graphics. Hard to tell if minty original or a redo.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 28, 2018)

That is one sweet girl!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Flat rims? Looks like an older resto to me. Sweet bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## TieDye (Nov 29, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Flat rims? Looks like an older resto to me. Sweet bike. V/r Shawn



They look like CWC Roadmaster rims.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice older restore job , rim's look definitely newer .


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Actually the rims look like the 'nippled' embossed Lobdells I've seen on some '41 models. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 29, 2018)

Schwinn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 29, 2018)

I owned that bike about 20 years ago...came out of Indiana...had a Clipper Military 
Speedo on it (olive drab one) ...which I harvested and sold the baby off.
Looks like it did 20 years ago!

NICE 41Chicyco BIKE!


----------



## jeffstepek (Nov 29, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> I owned that bike about 20 years ago...came out of Indiana...had a Clipper Military
> Speedo on it (olive drab one) ...which I harvested and sold the baby off.
> Looks like it did 20 years ago!
> 
> NICE 41Chicyco BIKE!




I think I bought it from you bobcycles, about 20 yrs ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)

So.....this baby is original???


----------



## jeffstepek (Nov 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> So.....this baby is original???




I guess I’m still not sure, I’m no expert. What’s your opinion bobcycles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 3, 2018)

jeffstepek said:


> I guess I’m still not sure, I’m no expert. What’s your opinion bobcycles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




YEP she's original.....was about a 9 on a 10 scale from what i recall.   The only thing I did was 
snag the Clipper speedo before offering it for sale.  
Nice to see it looking the same as 20 years ago.

Killer 41'  DX with the deluxe "B" model style graphics....


----------



## stoney (Dec 3, 2018)

jeffstepek said:


> Anyone have any opinions on this baby? Identification? year? Original?? Any input appreciated. View attachment 909854View attachment 909855
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My opinion is, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow, if that's OG paint I don't think I've seen any better than that. I do agree with Shawn, looks like the '41 dimpled lobdels on there. Nice bike!


----------

